# Il prof. era lodato dai suoi alunni.



## Scolaro.Melenso

Buongiorno a tutti.
Ripropongo la domanda che fu: il mio libro insegna che i verbi transitivi quando hanno a che fare con i tempi composti si affiancano sempre ad "avere" come ausiliare, e non capisco - purtroppo - cosa cambi se è nella sua forma passiva, sono un'analfabeta patentato… :-( 
Forse che la forma passiva non vale come tempo composto?

Salutissimi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Il tuo libro si riferisce ai transitivi attivi (forse dandolo per scontato?). Nella forma passiva e riflessiva si usa l'ausiliare essere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scolaro.Melenso said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ripropongo la domanda che fu: il mio libro insegna che i verbi transitivi quando hanno a che fare con i tempi composti si affiancano sempre ad "avere" come ausiliare, e non capisco - purtroppo - cosa cambi se è nella sua forma passiva, sono un'analfabeta patentato… :-(
> Forse che la forma passiva non vale come tempo composto?
> 
> Salutissimi.


Ti ho già risposto nell'altro thread: non esistono verbi al passivo con ausuliare AVERE, e il tuo esempio è un verbo passivo.


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

M'inchino a tanta saggezza... 

Salutissimi.
P.S. Per Paulfromitaly: nel primo messaggio di questo thread in realtà era mia intenzione riferirmi al tuo post dell'altra conversazione.


----------



## lorenzos

*Forma attiva*: Il prof. loda suoi alunni. - Il prof. ha lodato i suoi alunni. - Il prof. lodava i suoi alunni. 
*Forma passiva*: Il prof. è lodato dai suoi alunni. - Il prof. è stato lodato dai suoi alunni. - *Il prof. era lodato dai suoi alunni.*
v. LA MAESTRA HA LODATO (CHI?) L’ALUNNO


----------

